# Minister Satyapal Singh calls for international debate on Darwin’s theory of evolution



## Flash (Jan 23, 2018)

Last week, Singh said there was no evidence to show evolution. Soon after, members of the scientific community drafted a letter asking him to retract his statement.

On Monday, the BJP minister said in Guwahati, “I absolutely stand by my comment that Charles Darwin’s theory of evolution is not scientific.”

Asked if the Centre will delete references to Darwin’s theory from textbooks, the minister said, 



> I propose [it], if the Ministry of Human Resource Development is ready to sponsor a world-level international conference to decide what is true and factual and that must be taught in schools and colleges.



Source: Minister Satyapal Singh calls for international debate on Darwin’s theory of evolution


----------



## billubakra (Jan 23, 2018)

Darwin bhi anti-nationalist hi hoga.


----------



## Anorion (Jan 23, 2018)

What an idiot. Obviously, Indians came up with evolution when Darwin's ancestors were still coming down from the trees. 


Someone should give Satyapal this book > A Tribute to Hinduism: Thoughts and Wisdom Spanning Continents and Time about India and Her Culture
("She" refers to Helena Blavatsky) 

*i.imgur.com/Q6BjbZm.jpg


----------



## icebags (Jan 23, 2018)

finally someone started to talk with senses i guess. really, nobody has seen apes evolving to humans, neither its documented anywhere.


----------



## hotshot05 (Jan 27, 2018)

icebags said:


> finally someone started to talk with senses i guess. really, nobody has seen apes evolving to humans, neither its documented anywhere.


I hope this was sarcasm!

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## karthik99387 (Jan 27, 2018)

hotshot05 said:


> I hope this was sarcasm!
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk



From a Political/Religious stand point its a good move.....when you realize that modern evolution theory was responsible for promoting atrocities againt other races all around the world and also for promoting the Aryan invation theory.



Anorion said:


> What an idiot. Obviously, Indians came up with evolution when Darwin's ancestors were still coming down from the trees.



Unlike the muslims the Christians who came to conquer our country manipulated our texts to fit their own agenda.....that too the material that came out of the theosophical society and the writings of blavadsky are highly contoversial.Missionaries and others who are not scientifically qualified wrote modern indian history and (mis)interpreted our religious texts for grants from the church and these kind of things still goes on....

I'm not saying that the evolotion theory is wrong...There is a lot going on behind the screen and not everyone who talk against modern scientific theories can be discredited as religious and idiots.


----------



## hotshot05 (Jan 27, 2018)

karthik99387 said:


> From a Political/Religious stand point its a good move.....when you realize that modern evolution theory was responsible for promoting atrocities againt other races all around the world and also for promoting the Aryan invation theory.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope you realise that the Church was against Darwin's theory of evolution as it reduced their importance in the minds of common people. The church or any religious institute used to occupy a high place as they claimed to represent god and god is the only one who created all of nature(plants, animals). So in their opinion, there is no chance of humans evolving from apes as humans were created by god itself.

So no need to present a conspiracy theory that missionaries rewrote our history and biology books to include darwin's theory to win funds from the church.

Also Satyapal's reasoning was outrageous - no body has seen humans evolve from apes and so it must not be true. I hope he does not deal with everyday life with this kind of reasoning. 
e g - Narendra Modi cannot be PM as I have not counted every vote that people all over India have cast. Also I was not there in the meeting when BJP high command chose to project NaMo as PM candidate. 



Just to make it clear (in case you have forgotten biology or history), we share many features with primates. We have many vestigial organs in common with primates. Whenever we have found remains of really old humans (Neanderthal men or even older), the anatomy of their remains have been analyzed and the scientists have come to the conclusion that humans have evolved from primates. (There may be other reason too but this is what I can remember right now)

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## karthik99387 (Jan 27, 2018)

> So no need to present a conspiracy theory that missionaries rewrote our history and biology books to include darwin's theory to win funds from the church.



I know the church is against evolution theory....so far.

The church also had changed their statement on many historical and scientific theories in the past.It doesnt matter what they say anymore.if something suits their political agenda to spread their religion they will sitck to it.

Do you deny that the evolution theory was not used as a political tool by the people in power to justify their atrocities towards people of other race?

All im saying is there are more sides to this theory.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 27, 2018)

More people have died in road accidents than people killed in two world wars put together so does that mean we should abandon all motor vehicles & start walking or riding on animals.Just because Evolution theory was misused by some doesn't mean it is not right to use it or there are some hidden sides to using automobiles.This minister actually holds a PG degree in Chemistry & make such statements & people wonder why Indian institutes are never even in top 200 of any reputable education institute ranking.


----------



## karthik99387 (Jan 27, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> More people have died in road accidents than people killed in two world wars put together so does that mean we should abandon all motor vehicles & start walking or riding on animals.Just because Evolution theory was misused by some doesn't mean it is not right to use it or there are some hidden sides to using automobiles.This minister actually holds a PG degree in Chemistry & make such statements & people wonder why Indian institutes are never even in top 200 of any reputable education institute ranking.


They say humans evolved out of africa and before speading into asia they some how magically built boats and went to australia and become native australians......do you agree with that?

*mod edit:incorrect content removed*

dont you want to know our true origins without any religious and racial bias?


----------



## hotshot05 (Jan 27, 2018)

karthik99387 said:


> They say humans evolved out of africa and before speading into asia they some how magically built boats and went to australia and become native australians......do you agree with that?
> 
> Aryan invasion theory was fake as well which says that we are primitive apes and white men conquered us and gave us language and culture and this is the reason most of our scripture were given later date compared to chinese other middle eastern scrpitures...which is highly unlikely.
> 
> dont you want to know our true origins without any religious and racial bias?


I guess you have again forgotten that the theory is that there was a single land mass on the earth. Over billions of years, the land mass became fractured due to tectonic movements (which cause earthquakes and all) and drifted apart. So no one has to build a boat to go to Australia!

I have never heard of the theory which says that white people taught us how to speak and write! This is news to me! Any link to such a theory?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Darth Vader (Jan 27, 2018)

karthik99387 said:


> They say humans evolved out of africa and before speading into asia they some how magically built boats and went to australia and become native australians......do you agree with that?
> 
> Aryan invasion theory was fake as well which says that we are primitive apes and white men conquered us and gave us language and culture and this is the reason most of our scripture were given later date compared to chinese other middle eastern scrpitures...which is highly unlikely.
> 
> dont you want to know our true origins without any religious and racial bias?


Darwin Evolution theory(science) has nothing to do with Aryan invasion (propaganda).


----------



## karthik99387 (Jan 27, 2018)

hotshot05 said:


> I guess you have again forgotten that the theory is that there was a single land mass on the earth. Over billions of years, the land mass became fractured due to tectonic movements (which cause earthquakes and all) and drifted apart. So no one has to build a boat to go to Australia!



India broke away from the other fragments of Gondwana 100 million years ago.
Indian Plate - Wikipedia

Early humans first migrated out of Africa into Asia probably between 2 million and 1.8 million years ago.
Introduction to Human Evolution | The Smithsonian Institution's Human Origins Program

So now youre saying humans evolved out of africa before 100 million years ago before the tectonic plates seperated?  seriously? 



> I have never heard of the theory which says that white people taught us how to speak and write! This is news to me! Any link to such a theory?


Yeah its called aryan invasion theory look it up in google.i think you must have forgoten all your school history lessons.


----------



## karthik99387 (Jan 27, 2018)

Darth Vader said:


> Darwin Evolution theory(science) has nothing to do with Aryan invasion (propaganda).


they do.


----------



## Vyom (Jan 27, 2018)

It would be interesting to find Modi's views on Satyapal Singh. At the time when our Prime Minister talk about evolution of the country, there are ministers from same party who is in opposition of Evolution itself. I want this debate.


----------



## Darth Vader (Jan 27, 2018)

karthik99387 said:


> they do.


How ??


----------



## karthik99387 (Jan 27, 2018)

Darth Vader said:


> How ??


Read above i just mentioned that.


----------



## hotshot05 (Jan 27, 2018)

karthik99387 said:


> India broke away from the other fragments of Gondwana 100 million years ago.
> Indian Plate - Wikipedia
> 
> Early humans first migrated out of Africa into Asia probably between 2 million and 1.8 million years ago.
> ...


India is linked to Africa and Europe by land. So no need for any boats.

The smithsonian website mentioned that first humans probably appeared in Australia 60000 years back and in America 30k years back. I don't really know how they came there. Everything is a theory anyway and we are still piecing together our history. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## karthik99387 (Jan 27, 2018)

> Everything is a theory anyway and we are still piecing together our history.


yea thats why we need to *mod edit:**"debate on Darwin’s theory of evolution".**"debate on why a minister like him is the state minister in HRD ministry"*


----------



## hotshot05 (Jan 27, 2018)

karthik99387 said:


> yea thats why we need to *"debate on Darwin’s theory of evolution". *


But if the reason for the debate is why we did not see apes evolve into humans with our own eyes, then there is no use of having a debate!

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## karthik99387 (Jan 27, 2018)

hotshot05 said:


> But if the reason for the debate is why we did not see apes evolve into humans with our own eyes, then there is no use of having a debate!


I never supported satyapal singh or denied evolution theory in any of my posts above.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 28, 2018)

karthik99387 said:


> They say humans evolved out of africa and before speading into asia they some how magically built boats and went to australia and become native australians......do you agree with that?
> 
> Aryan invasion theory was fake as well which says that we are primitive apes and white men conquered us and gave us language and culture and this is the reason most of our scripture were given later date compared to chinese other middle eastern scrpitures...which is highly unlikely.
> 
> dont you want to know our true origins without any religious and racial bias?





karthik99387 said:


> India broke away from the other fragments of Gondwana 100 million years ago.
> Indian Plate - Wikipedia
> 
> Early humans first migrated out of Africa into Asia probably between 2 million and 1.8 million years ago.
> ...



Early human migrations - Wikipedia
See the map under Oceania section to understand how early humans reached Australia without making boats.It's you who have forgotten the history school lessons,Aryan invasion theory earlier taught in schools was about destruction of Indus valley civilization which was quite advanced for its time(they even had flush toilets & sewage system).

I am removing all wrong content from your earlier posts.If only more people had acted proactively like me,Trump might not have won US election which goes on to show that whether developed or developing nation,ignorance is common & in a way proof of the fact that all humanity has same source.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 28, 2018)

Him being wrong does not give you the right to remove his posts. He didnt violate any forum rules, he expressed his opinion, you didnt like it, you may ridicule or criticize his thinking like any regular forum user.


----------



## vito scalleta (Jan 28, 2018)

icebags said:


> finally someone started to talk with senses i guess. really, nobody has seen apes evolving to humans, neither its documented anywhere.



Nobody saw apes evolve into human because apes are NOT pokemon.

Stop confusing reality with anime..


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 28, 2018)

Nerevarine said:


> Him being wrong does not give you the right to remove his posts. He didnt violate any forum rules, he expressed his opinion, you didnt like it, you may ridicule or criticize his thinking like any regular forum user.


"*Your Liberty To Swing Your Fist Ends Just Where My Nose Begins"*

FORUM RULES - Updated January 26, 2012



> ** No controversial / sensitive topics and posts.*
> 
> Such topics — i.e.: competitor magazines, politics, racism, etc., — lead to heated arguments, and are considered detrimental to this forum’s purpose if people don't keep their head cool. If you still choose to start a controversial topic, do it in a proper way with all facts properly stated.





> *It is also worth pointing out that what has been been written above is just a framework, not an absolute set of rules. Moderators reserve the right to take action against anything inappropriate which has not been outlined above.*





			
				karthik99387 said:
			
		

> From a Political/Religious stand point its a good move.....when you realize that modern evolution theory was responsible for promoting atrocities againt other races all around the world and also for promoting the Aryan invation theory.
> *mod edit: mixing politics,religion & racism in one post on basis of a fake fact: double check*
> 
> Yeah its called aryan invasion theory look it up in google.i think you must have forgoten all your school history lessons.
> ...



In the light of the above facts,it is you who has no right to criticize my action.I have noticed that you really like to jump in between when I am discussing something a bit debatable with other members.Since you are an old member I am just telling you this time not to make posts with accusatory tone directed at me.*If you have problems with my way of moderating you can open a poll topic referring any posts you think I moderated wrongly,I have no issues with that.*


----------



## Anorion (Jan 29, 2018)

karthik99387 said:


> They say humans evolved out of africa and before speading into asia they some how magically built boats and went to australia and become native australians......do you agree with that?
> 
> *mod edit:incorrect content removed*
> 
> dont you want to know our true origins without any religious and racial bias?



Thor Heyerdahl proved the boat possibility with the Kon Tiki voyage


----------



## Desmond (Jan 29, 2018)

Late to the party, but let me also give my 2 paise.
We should not argue about the validity of Darwin's theory of evolution. It is the most comprehensive theory we have right now that researchers have overwhelming consensus on. We also have means of validating this theory through DNA profiling. This is why this guys argument is absolutely absurd. "No one has seen..." itself is a false argument because Homo Sapiens weren't around when Homo Habilis were around. However, we do have remains of Homo Habilis and other human ancestor species that we can carbon date and plot them on the timeline.



Anorion said:


> Thor Heyerdahl proved the boat possibility with the Kon Tiki voyage


That is a good book.


----------



## Anorion (Jan 29, 2018)

The PTI copy just mentioned that this Satyapal fellow gave a list of scientists who disagreed with Darwin. One of them was Einstein, who never said anything against evolution. When he said "God does not play dice", he was actually referring to some strange and counterintuitive facets of quantum mechanics, including the prediction that subatomic particles derive properties from a number of random possibilities at the time of measurement. 

If there was any other scientist, that according to Satyapal, did not support evolution, or provided evidence against the theory of evolution, would like to know. Find it really hard to understand how this doofus reached his position, but can see why making dumb statements like this can have political appeal.


----------



## Desmond (Jan 29, 2018)

I have a hunch that he is distracting the public and press from something else.


----------



## Flash (Jan 29, 2018)

> The 65-year-old Science Society, which has now emerged as a leading organisation in the country for science popularisation, has stated in a statement that
> so far no scientific premise is there to prove Charles Darwin’s theory of evolution wrong. The essence of Darwin’s theory is that from the simple life emerged the complex life, like the animals, humans, flora etc, through the process of random genetic mutations. This process continued for millions of years.
> 
> At a stage of this evolution, apes and human beings were separated into two different species from a specific origin as two separate biological entities. This is regarded by many people as a theory suggesting the evolution of man directly from ape. *Darwin has never stated so, rather what he said was that the ancestor of ape and man was the same, they emerged from the same genetic origin*, asserted the Science Society.
> ...



The Assam Tribune Online


----------



## Raaabo (Jan 7, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> Since you are an old member I am just telling you this time not to make posts with accusatory tone directed at me.*If you have problems with my way of moderating you can open a poll topic referring any posts you think I moderated wrongly,I have no issues with that.*



I agree with @Nerevarine

An opinion should never be edited, no matter how idiotic it is. Censorship should be reserved only for extreme measures such as porn, inciting violence, etc.

The rule you posted was about attacking people instead of their ideas. As much as I agree that it is absolutely ridiculous to doubt evolution given all the evidence for it, and complete lack of evidence against it, that should never give us the right to silence someone and edit their posts to say whatever we want it to say.

Feel free to reply to, quote and demolish arguments against evolution, but to censor when no forum rules have been broken is certainly not right.

@whitestar_999 you are a brilliant moderator and an absolute boon to this forum. I am the first to say that. But in this instance I think you're wrong, and should desist from editing people's expressed opinions, no matter how ridiculous.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 7, 2019)

I am quite tolerant but when it comes to science/scientific facts I tend to be a bit rigid(blame it on being an engineer with an inquisitive mind) as in my opinion taking a liberty with that is not the same as taking a liberty on subjective matters like preferences regarding food,places,dress etc. Still I will keep it in mind & won't edit such posts in future.


----------



## Desmond (Jan 7, 2019)

I am highly inclined towards scientific evidence and logical arguments myself. However, my school of thought is that a flawed/illogical argument is just that: flawed and illogical and the longer it is discussed it's flaws will eventually show and can easily be pointed out.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 7, 2019)

Desmond David said:


> I am highly inclined towards scientific evidence and logical arguments myself. However, my school of thought is that a flawed/illogical argument is just that: flawed and illogical and the longer it is discussed it's flaws will eventually show and can easily be pointed out.


Good logic but it assumes that one is inherently logical & unbiased which is not the case.Take Rafale deal for example,may be something is wrong may be not but the fact is till today there is no concrete proof(unlike in Bofors/other scams where there are at least some bank account numbers & some amount even if not large) which is a glaring flaw especially if one considers the size of accusation(aka ~30-36k crore). Logically also just think if everything alleged is true then basically Rafael paid ~36k crore to get a 58k crore deal.I haven't studied Business courses but common sense dictates this to be ridiculous. Of course that still does not mean you won't get a crowd of supporters for this theory in any online discussion without even open minded possibility that it might be all wrong(if it cannot be proved in court then it is govt conspiracy to destroy/falsify data).


----------

